# France Exclusive "MAC LA" Collection



## iheartjuppy (Mar 13, 2006)

I just saw the following post on LiveJournal - would love more details (and a CP!):

"FRANCE EXCLUSIVE COLLECTION
Monday, March 13, 2006, 9:16 pm

I went to my counter last Friday for the Culturebloom even - I am in France. Oh wasn't i surprise to see they had flowering there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did a good haul, and me and the girls had some fun in the store...

I was about to say goodbye, see you for the next collection when my MA threw me "3rd of April, france exclusive". So, thtat made me stay of course. The collectionis called L.A. it comes out on the 3rd of April and all that's left from it will go back to main store on the 12th of April. The collection will only be at paris and lyon counters it seems, it is full of new pigments and it is GOR-GEOUS ! I have seen it already, wasn't allowed to take pictures, but ... damn ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I emailed spektra about it since its not on the MAC website, didn't get anything back, but this collection is coming out FOR SURE ON THE 3RD and they are going to be offering massages when you make your apointment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 13, 2006)

We just have to see a picture of those...I won't sleep until I see some pics...


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 13, 2006)

ok I just talked to Amy on live chat, and she checked but couldn't find a thing about the collection. I wonder if it's true. I never heard of an country exclusive beside asia


----------



## poppy z (Mar 13, 2006)

I am happy to live in France!!!


----------



## kare31 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_ok I just talked to Amy on live chat, and she checked but couldn't find a thing about the collection. I wonder if it's true. I never heard of an country exclusive beside asia_

 
Didnt Spain or Mexico have an exclusive a year or two ago?  A lipstick in honor of a female singer, I'm thinking.  I wouldnt be too suprised if there was a French exclusive.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 13, 2006)

I found the info on the Mexico exclusive I was thinking of.  Tried to quote the info on this thread, but accidentally bumped the previous thread to the top. (I'm just a mess!)  It's about midway down in the S & Blue thread.

Quoted from Ishtarchick on that thread:
"I was wondering if this has anything to do with the lipstick MAC launched as a Mexico exclusive, and the icon for whom it was made was Alejandra Guzman (a local rock star) Guillermo Gutierrez, senior artist for MAC worked with her to create it, and casually, her new album is called "Lipstick" haha
here's the pic of the lippie, it was called "sexcitada" described as a <<sensual, vibrant red bomb>>"

So maybe France is getting it's own exclusive collection.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooh if this is true maybe I need a day trip to France


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 14, 2006)

wishful thinking: let's hope (not to be mean or anything) that it's only something like the glitter bar event at nordies in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because IF mac is releasing a collection  of new pigments in counters in only 2 cities.... they're a$$holes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 there's gonna be mayhem.


and abt' that lipstick, yea it was mexico exclusive but didn't get too much attention eithere here or in other countries, and the girls in live chat didn't know a thing about it, so it is possible that they don't know about the france exclusive one. i used to have a pic of that lippie somewhere in my comp. let me see if i can find it.

*ETA* here's the pic






this was the pic used for the campaign






and no, there was no postcard.


----------



## depecher (Mar 14, 2006)

This whole exclusive thing is total and utter insanity! The company sure knows how to put us in a frenzy. I wish they wouldn't do this, but who am I? :laugh:


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 14, 2006)

ishtarchick, do you know if that l/s is still available in Mexico? I love love love it and don't know how I can get it?!?!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2006)

how do we know this isn't just a rumour?


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have the Flowering quad in France??


----------



## lianna (Mar 14, 2006)

The flowering quad is an Asian exclusive so I don't think France will have it.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 14, 2006)

IT'S TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! I just called the Pro store in Paris and they said it's true, there is an exklusive collection coming out in April!!!!! she didn't know if there were pigments, but I don't care! LOL


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_IT'S TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! I just called the Pro store in Paris and they said it's true, there is an exklusive collection coming out in April!!!!! she didn't know if there were pigments, but I don't care! LOL_

 
I wish we could bring them here too, since we're in Europe! It should be a europe exclusive IMO!!!


----------



## chris (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_IT'S TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! I just called the Pro store in Paris and they said it's true, there is an exklusive collection coming out in April!!!!! she didn't know if there were pigments, but I don't care! LOL_

 

You should have asked if they do mail order to Germany and the UK.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_I wish we could bring them here too, since we're in Europe! It should be a europe exclusive IMO!!!_

 
yes, that would be so cool! I asked if they send to germany but of course they don't


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2006)

do they send within france?


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess yes, since she checked for me if they send outside of france, so I guess that means yes


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2006)

thank you so much! i'll try to place an order & have it sent to a friend to be forwarded to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i just need to find out what it is that i want/what the collection will include- *lol*

btw- if they do this "free shipping when you spend...", it would be cool to do a collective order, as i probably wouldn't order THAT much & hate paying for shipping


----------



## roxybc (Mar 14, 2006)

I wonder if the pigments will be pre-releases of the new batch of pigments that is supposed to be released to the rest of North America in the summer..........


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_I wonder if the pigments will be pre-releases of the new batch of pigments that is supposed to be released to the rest of North America in the summer.........._

 
or re-releases of something we've already see, such as pro items. i'm amazed we haven't heard much more about this..damn, if this is limited to france, this is going to cause mayhem on these boards as far as CPs go. i wish we had more information, because if we've already gotten these, or are going to get them, then i really won't care too much..


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2006)

The girl who made the post on LJ said she could only remember the name of 1 of the new pigments -> it was Rose Gold (Pro metallic)...  So, these might not be *new* pigments.  If they are actually new pigments, I am going to have to beg, plead, or whatever I have to do to get them!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_The girl who made the post on LJ said she could only remember the name of 1 of the new pigments -> it was Rose Gold (Pro metallic)...  So, these might not be *new* pigments.  If they are actually new pigments, I am going to have to beg, plead, or whatever I have to do to get them!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm, then it might just be a repromote collection only in France...  GOD I hope so!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 15, 2006)

I will keep you inform girls, don't worry!
I will call the pro shop in Paris tomorrow and will ask the date, the type of products...
You will have all the informations (if the mac shop has it).

bye from France


----------



## JesusShaves (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_Ooh if this is true maybe I need a day trip to France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I said the very same thing on LJ to the OP there! lol!

I've been wanting togo back there... Paris is such a nice place to stroll about!


----------



## lianna (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_I will keep you inform girls, don't worry!
I will call the pro shop in Paris tomorrow and will ask the date, the type of products...
You will have all the informations (if the mac shop has it).

bye from France_

 
Yay! You are such a dear *muackz*


----------



## Sarah (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_I said the very same thing on LJ to the OP there! lol!

I've been wanting togo back there... Paris is such a nice place to stroll about!_

 
Ive never been before so maybe I could kill two birds with oen stone


----------



## lianna (Mar 17, 2006)

Haha...that's a good idea...


----------



## peaudane (Mar 17, 2006)

This collection is called L.A. and will not be available at the Pro store. It is a Galeries Lafayette exclusive, coming out on April 3rd. They said it will be a bronzey theme.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 
_This collection is called L.A. and will not be available at the Pro store. It is a Galeries Lafayette exclusive, coming out on April 3rd. They said it will be a bronzey theme._

 
do you know if it's repromotes of old products or soem new LE stuff??


----------



## peaudane (Mar 17, 2006)

I have no idea. She wouldn't give me specific shade names. She said they don't want to reveal too much about the collection.


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 17, 2006)

oh goody, i hate bronze. haha


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 
_This collection is called L.A. and will not be available at the Pro store. It is a Galeries Lafayette exclusive, coming out on April 3rd. They said it will be a bronzey theme._

 
Are you french peaudane? (by your name I think...)

I live in Paris, so I call the pro shop but I had to call again tomorrow in order to speak with a manager who can tell me which kind of product will be in the new collection.
 Nobody told me it was a Galeries Lafayettes exclusive.But it is true the collection's name is: LA.
 I call the mac stand of galeries lafayettes and they said there will be a podium at the center of the main store.  And the collection will be luminous with matte e/s and pigments. I will have more info tomorrow... I keep you inform.


----------



## peaudane (Mar 17, 2006)

Bonjour!
Yes, I'm french.
I'm curious to know what the manager will tell you. The person I spoke to at the Pro store knew nothing about this collection and said that if the Galeries Lafayette people said it was exclusive to them then they (the Pro Store) won't be getting it.


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2006)

It's strange... I think only the managers knows... 
Do you live in Paris peaudane?


----------



## peaudane (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes I do!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2006)

Me too!!! Je suis heureuse de rencontrer une mac addict de mon pays et de ma ville (quoique j'habite Nanterre). 
Peut-être à bientôt pour la collection aux Galeries Lafayettes. Je serai sur le podium pour tester les nouveaux produits(on m'a dit qu'il faudrait prendre rdv).

Sorry for the french language girls!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_Are you french peaudane? (by your name I think...)

I live in Paris, so I call the pro shop but I had to call again tomorrow in order to speak with a manager who can tell me which kind of product will be in the new collection.
 Nobody told me it was a Galeries Lafayettes exclusive.But it is true the collection's name is: LA.
 I call the mac stand of galeries lafayettes and they said there will be a podium at the center of the main store.  And the collection will be luminous with matte e/s and pigments. I will have more info tomorrow... I keep you inform. 



_

 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I can't wait to hear the news!!


----------



## rainbow (Mar 18, 2006)

its so unfair!!! why only in france?? how much is the pigment price @ over there? a CP is a MUST if the shades are lovely...


----------



## poppy z (Mar 18, 2006)

So it's confirmed: the LA collection will be an exclusivity for the Galeries Lafayettes.
It's starts 3 april!!!

That's all I know


----------



## peaudane (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 
_its so unfair!!! why only in france?? how much is the pigment price @ over there? a CP is a MUST if the shades are lovely... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
As far as we frenchies are concerned, it's about time! How do you think we feel about all the US and Asia exclusives? I guess maybe they thought it was a good idea to do something specific for the french market. Also I'm thinking since Printemps launched Deneuve before everybody else, Galeries Lafayette, Printemps' direct competitor, probably wanted their own special event.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 
_As far as we frenchies are concerned, it's about time! How do you think we feel about all the US and Asia exclusives? I guess maybe they thought it was a good idea to do something specific for the french market. Also I'm thinking since Printemps launched Deneuve before everybody else, Galeries Lafayette, Printemps' direct competitor, probably wanted their own special event._

 
yes, but how do you think the rest of europe feels? we get nothing


----------



## artemisa (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree it's fair to have a France exclusive, since all US & Asia get exclusives. But I will have to check if they can deliver to Spain!!!!

I really wish I don't like the collection since I hate to buy items for over retail on Ebay...


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 18, 2006)

wow   everyone is so excited!!!!  i'm new but excited too... whats a CP? and good luck to your french ladies and guys... i hope you can get to that store early srp 3rd and post pics as soon as you can... lol


----------



## Sarah (Mar 18, 2006)

Is the Galeries Lafayettes store in Paris?


----------



## Tira-Misu (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.galerieslafayette.com/mag...onal_customers


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2006)

maybe it's like the pigment bar thing like nordstroms had awhile ago and doing repromotes...?


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 18, 2006)

i am still totally not convinced that this is an exclusive collection, and is more likely repromotes of past colors, such as the pro ones. if you do in fact get new colors, thats cool, and you guys can laugh in my non CP-ed face, but i'm sticking to the fact that i think they're colors we know of.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i am still totally not convinced that this is an exclusive collection, and is more likely repromotes of past colors, such as the pro ones. if you do in fact get new colors, thats cool, and you guys can laugh in my non CP-ed face, but i'm sticking to the fact that i think they're colors we know of._

 
i hope you're right!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 18, 2006)

I will tell you. I will go at Galeries Lafayettes 5th april. But I hope there will be some new products! A podium in the center of the main store of the galeries lafayettes: it will be great!!! If I can, I will take some pictures for you girls! Bye


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I'm glad for all of our lovely French ladies but sad for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys have to let us know all the details as soon as you get anymore & thanks for keeping us all informed!! I love bronzey stuff so it sounds really great!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm really considering a trip to Paris!!! It's close to my city...


----------



## peaudane (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_I'm really considering a trip to Paris!!! It's close to my city..._

 
Imagine you come here and the collection is all repromotes.


----------



## artemisa (Mar 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha!!! I could always buy NARS over there, since we don't have it in Spain... There's always a reason to spend!


----------



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

oh god.. thats not fair... I'm hoping its just some of the ones that we have coming out here.. or just a launch earlier of whats coming out here


----------



## Joke (Mar 20, 2006)

I do hope there will be new ones and if that's the case, Paris here I come!
Please keep us up to date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

TIA!


----------



## clementine (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello,

is this a Paris Lafayette special or in all Lafayette stores in France?


----------



## poppy z (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it's only at the Main store in paris because it's the only mac stand


----------



## poppy z (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey girls!

I have some news about the L.A collection.
For girls who will travel to Paris and to the Galeries Lafayettes:

A professional MA from Los Angeles, Gregory Arlt, will be there to makeup but you need an appointement. For some informations about him: http://www.makeupmania.com/greenroom...lt_gallery.cfm

He will organize a seminary, called "Hollywood Star", of one and a half hour, on 2 days (thursday 6th april and friday 7th april, you choose your day). 50 places are available (25 are taken yet!). 
I'll be there on friday and saturday 8th, I will test the LA collection with Gregory Arlt.
I'm excited.
Bye and see you soon in Paris


----------



## peaudane (Mar 20, 2006)

HI! 
Are you saying he will be doing makeup at the podium in addition to the seminar? What is this seminar? Will he just talk or do makeup or teach or what?


----------



## poppy z (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 
_HI! 
Are you saying he will be doing makeup at the podium in addition to the seminar? What is this seminar? Will he just talk or do makeup or teach or what?_

 
 I don't know excatly. It's a makeup seminar which explain how to makeup like hollywood star probably. It's during 1h30 so I think it will be sympathic! The seminar is thursday and friday (17-18h30 or 18-19h30). I think he will do the makeup at the podium too


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Mar 20, 2006)

because I really needed another lemming.... Thanks girls


----------



## peaudane (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a flyer from Galeries Lafayette for their LA event. MAC only seems to be a tiny part of it. They are having a show by the Chippenboys, whoever they are! free haircut and color by Maniatis (for a California blonde look), free fake tanning, Harley Davidson rides, electric guitar classes, etc... It all seems very kitchy in my opinion.
All of this leads me to think that the MAC collection will be repromotes. They probably just put something together to participate in the event but I doubt they actually developped special colors for it. Because if they did I think Galeries Lafayette would make a bigger deal about it in their flyer. There is not one single pic of a mac product or look! All the other brands have pics.
I may be wrong. I'll check it out in the first few days and let you know.


----------



## lianna (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh...that's probably good for the rest of our wallets...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, Paris gals!  I appreciate it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not on that side of the pond anymore, so it isn't easy for me to pop over and get the info myself!   

Sorry it isn't a collection with any exclusives.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    It sounds a lot like the idea of the Star Vegas collection that they did in Las Vegas.  All repromotes that are meant to capture the essence of the city (LA in this case).  Anyway, once again...Merci!


----------



## peaudane (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know for sure that there won't be any exclusives. It's just my intuition. In any case, I'll keep you informed.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 
_I don't know for sure that there won't be any exclusives. It's just my intuition. In any case, I'll keep you informed._

 
I agree with you though...  If there was going to be a Paris only exclusive collection they would have put out more info about it.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I guess yes, since she checked for me if they send outside of france, so I guess that means yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder how far outside of France...ie: the US????


----------



## poppy z (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 
_I got a flyer from Galeries Lafayette for their LA event.._

 
Where did you have that flyer? I don't see anything. I will see on the internet site of the GL


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_I wonder how far outside of France...ie: the US????_

 
they don't send outside france


----------



## poppy z (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey girls!
I've just seen something interesting on the mac pro site (www.macpro.com). In the news you will find informations about a collection "Paris". I don't know excatly if it is about the LA collection. But they speak about pigments, inspirations (by mode and cinema), colors... just see yourself but it's interesting.
I am waiting for the girls who will see the first (in 10 hours) the new collection at galeries lafayettes. I am actually in holiday and I will see the LA collection friday. So put some pics girls!!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2006)

Omg Did You Read The Last Coloumn?????

_To pick up on the trends for matte skin and a barely traceable pop of strong blush, do as Peter Phillips did at Veronique le Roy and pad *new Mineralize Skin Finish in Light* over the cheeks before applying Sheertone Blush in Rioja - it allows the colour to feather right in for the softest effect._


----------



## clementine (Apr 3, 2006)

And?

Anybody seen the collection ?

I'm so curious.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh bugger! A new skinfinish? Argh. I MUST have it!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 3, 2006)

POOP.. i was going to go to paris.. but with the news of the riots in the papers ma mare would not let me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

new msfs... buggery!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 3, 2006)

*MAC LA Collection*

I just read this on Makeup Alley:

MAC presents their new Summer collection "LA" : all items are about "bronzing" and "metallic".

These new products are :
lipgloss (4 very naturals : beige, transparent, browns)
lipsticks (3 dark colors)
pigments jars (4 : silver, gold, brown/orange and an absolutely beautiful deep purple/brown)
1 black mascara
1 lip liner (beige)


Anyone have more info on this, or pictures by chance? Thanks!


----------



## vicuna1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Seems like there is a thread on here about this. I believe it is a France exclusive?


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 3, 2006)

Boy, we REALLY need pictures of this collection.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_pigments jars (4 : silver, gold, brown/orange and an absolutely beautiful deep purple/brown)_

 
It sounds like: silver or silver fog, gold or rosegold, pink bronze and deep purple...


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm almost sure the pigments are "copper sparkles", "rose gold", "silver fog" and "blue brown".
The lipgloss : lustrewhite, pop mode, instant gold, oh baby (i'm not sure for oh baby)...


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, does anyone know anything about the new MSF??


----------



## lianna (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Omg Did You Read The Last Coloumn?????

To pick up on the trends for matte skin and a barely traceable pop of strong blush, do as Peter Phillips did at Veronique le Roy and pad *new Mineralize Skin Finish in Light* over the cheeks before applying Sheertone Blush in Rioja - it allows the colour to feather right in for the softest effect._

 
Does this mean that the new MSFs are coming out soon? But Light seems to be a weird name for a MSF...the others have much more elaborate names.


----------



## looooch (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_Does this mean that the new MSFs are coming out soon? But Light seems to be a weird name for a MSF...the others have much more elaborate names._

 
I thought that was a bit weird too. im going to be so sad if there is no way i can get the new collection, if it is infact new


----------



## poppy z (Apr 4, 2006)

So nobody goes to the Galeries Lafayettes to see the collection? Where are the French or Paris girls??? Wake up!!! Specktra is waiting for you!!!
 I'm not in Paris at the moment... Promise girls, you will have pics at the end of the week!
Bizzzzs


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 4, 2006)

In fact I didn't make pics, but I'm not really fond of the products. Most of them (all of them ?) are not new products, the lipsticks are really dark, I don't like the pigments...


----------



## peaudane (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alliestella* 
_I'm almost sure the pigments are "copper sparkles", "rose gold", "silver fog" and "blue brown".
The lipgloss : lustrewhite, pop mode, instant gold, oh baby (i'm not sure for oh baby)..._

 
I think you're right. There were some lipsticks too. Everything looked very cold and metallic, not my thing at all. The Mac podium had a glass cube with men posing inside wearing only silver latex shorts. It was all very distasteful and terribly crowded and I got out as quickly as I could.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 8, 2006)

*FRANCE exclusive collection*

at the Gallery Lafayette --- anyone go??? any of you get special purchases and POSTCARDS of the event????? You all know I'm a nut when it comes to postcards..

What'd ya get????


----------



## peaudane (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_POOP.. i was going to go to paris.. but with the news of the riots in the papers ma mare would not let me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

new msfs... buggery!_

 
There are no riots in Paris. I don't think this was interpreted correct in the US (if that's where you are).


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm, im in the UK.. i know the rioting happened long time ago, then when i was about to plan the trip out there, something in the news popped up showing a woman getting mugged and beaten down by a group of youths and lots of people just rioting, saying it was still going on.  I thought it odd, since the french gals in my class said it was ok now.


----------



## Akashka (Jun 12, 2006)

It's my post ! I posted into livejournal about the LA collection, for some reasons i never signed on spektra and look what I see ... a poost from me ! I have pics of the event as well, ...

















About the products they were all from the permanent line, just gathered together especially for the Gallerie Layaette's needs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed the whole list to a Spektra admin in detail but i no longer have it in mind anymore now...


----------

